# Oregon Camper



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click

It made me laugh!

This company also has the lightest 22 foot travel trailer I think I have ever seen. It even has a slide. Dry weight 3175lbs. Incredible!

Its time to buy a ford escape and go camping!

Carey


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

My cousin has a A-Liner very much like the Chalet. Can't beat set up time, she alone can set the trailer up in less then 5 minutes. Roomy enough for one and easy to tow. All thats really missing is a bathroom and there are even models with that. She can be down and ready to go in a lot less time then us. There something to say for easy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol If we see these guys with a new model named Camper Andy, we'll know where they are getting there model names..

I have never been in one of those a frames.. I will have to check out one next time Im at an rv show, just for fun.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Click
> 
> It made me laugh!
> 
> ...


HEY!! That is my brand! Think I need to get the US Trademark department involved.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Pretty slick logo they got there too!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!








[/quote]

lol

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!








[/quote]

Done!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!








[/quote]

Done!






















[/quote]

Pretty funny Jim!

Man that is a cool logo!

Looks great on your sig!








Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!








[/quote]

Done!






















[/quote]

Pretty funny Jim!

Man that is a cool logo!

Looks great on your sig!








Carey

[/quote]

Think how cool I'm gonna look to everyone that didn't read this post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are very cool now! (before you were just cool)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This thread has me cracking up









-CC


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

HEY!!! That's not fair!

Googling as we speak....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i had a feeling that slick logo would be ending up in a signature


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> i had a feeling that slick logo would be ending up in a signature


Hey....if the shoe logo fits.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> HEY!!! That's not fair!
> 
> Googling as we speak....


There is always this.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey I seen that movie.. I think it had Ben AfFLACK quack in it... lol

Well there you go Jersey Girl, you got you own logo..

Just put a lil swishy swoosh over it and youll be every bit as cool as Jim.









Carey


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah well, I could do that mountain pic and swooshy logo thingy too, but my login ID still wouldn't make sense


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty slick logo they got there too!


You know Jim, if they can steal your name then you can claim their logo!








[/quote]

Done!






















[/quote]

Pretty funny Jim!

Man that is a cool logo!

Looks great on your sig!








Carey

[/quote]

Think how cool I'm gonna look to everyone that didn't read this post.















[/quote]

Wow, how did Carey know Jim needed something to boost his ego?








Maybe he could open his own forum.
Na...it would just be full of alot of "X2's" with nothing else to read!








Ya this new logo thing is just what he needed.
Great!
I'm happy for him.
Really.
No...I am.
He's a great guy.
Just...well...you know....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Wow, how did Carey know Jim needed something to boost his ego?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....









We all know you Googled "Ridgeway-Rangers" for hours, looking for a cool logo too.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why cant someone make a logo for me?
It's not fair!
Jim get everything and I get crud.
Jim get a new shiny Outback,
New motorcycles,
His kid even got a brand new cast for his arm!
Now he gets a logo!
It's not fair!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why cant someone make a logo for me?
It's not fair!
Jim get everything and I get crud.
Jim get a new shiny Outback,
New motorcycles,
His kid even got a brand new cast for his arm!
Now he gets a logo!
It's not fair!








[/quote]

Don't worry the Oregon Camper people will be talking to him shortly.
















Be kind of cool if you could get one of their stickers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why cant someone make a logo for me?
It's not fair!
Jim get everything and I get crud.
Jim get a new shiny Outback,
New motorcycles,
His kid even got a brand new cast for his arm!
Now he gets a logo!
It's not fair!








[/quote]

Remember that nerdy kid you beat up and/or made fun of during high school. Well, it's my turn now bubba.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys crack me up... Too funny!

Id say Jim likes his new logo.. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Yeah well, I could do that mountain pic and swooshy logo thingy too, but my login ID still wouldn't make sense


It would look better than it does now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yeah well, I could do that mountain pic and swooshy logo thingy too, but my login ID still wouldn't make sense


It would look better than it does now.








[/quote]

Yea...so take that!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why cant someone make a logo for me?
It's not fair!
Jim get everything and I get crud.
Jim get a new shiny Outback,
New motorcycles,
His kid even got a brand new cast for his arm!
Now he gets a logo!
It's not fair!








[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Come on Brian...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why cant someone make a logo for me?
It's not fair!
Jim get everything and I get crud.
Jim get a new shiny Outback,
New motorcycles,
His kid even got a brand new cast for his arm!
Now he gets a logo!
It's not fair!








[/quote]

This was the best I could do. They do sell trailers.







Ridgeway Trailers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> This was the best I could do. They do sell trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead Brian...use that.

...just wait for me to start the "Wide Load" comments...


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I thought of an original logo I could use!!!

















I was just messing around and this popped into my head.








Jim will be jealous now!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Well I thought of an original logo I could use!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! ok, so who is cool NOW


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HEY!!! That's not fair!
> 
> Googling as we speak....


There is always this.....









[/quote]

Nah...just not flashy enough!







Besides, I hated that movie...poeple not from NJ depicting people from NJ?!?!!? Why, the nerve!

I found a few but can't get them on here!!! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I save it as a jpeg file and upload it to my gallery. It took me a few trys to get the right size but you know what they say.....size dosent matter.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I save it as a jpeg file and upload it to my gallery. It took me a few trys to get the right size but you know what they say.....size dosent matter.


lol Maybe were you live, but where I live size matters.









Carey


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I save it as a jpeg file and upload it to my gallery. It took me a few trys to get the right size but you know what they say.....size dosent matter.


lol Maybe were you live, but where I live size matters.









Carey
[/quote]

Behave yourself!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I save it as a jpeg file and upload it to my gallery. It took me a few trys to get the right size but you know what they say.....size dosent matter.


lol Maybe were you live, but where I live size matters.









Carey
[/quote]

Behave yourself!








[/quote]

Ok,Ok! I will just get back to


----------

